# Cloud burst question



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I was wondering about a cloud burst. I have heard about them and with my last doe that kidded I had a question. Can you have a cloud burst and still have another kid born with it? Joy passed a rather small kid first. They are boer's and her doe was only about 5 pounds. After the baby was out she went back into labor which I figured she would have twins with how small the first one was and all that came out was a huge bubble with nothing in it. I would say it was a sac almost big enough for her kid to fit in. The sac looked like it had emneotic(sp?) fluid in it. I was just wondering if it was possible. I hope this is not Joy's normal birthing practice to only have one doe each year. Joy's mom Faith has had only single does the first 2 years. This year will be here 3rd freshening and she looks alot bigger so I hope there is more then one in her or else she is going on a major diet.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Does anyone have a guess?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't think it was cloud burst....sounds like.. it may of been her afterbirth bubble ...that you may of seen..... did she have the afterbirth hanging afterwards ...just after she pushed that out? It can hang there filled with fluid for a while ..then it pops .... or fluid drains out...as she tries to push squat it out......then... you will see the little knotty looking things on it...is that what you seen?

As for her having a small baby...she may not of received.. all the proper nutrients for the baby ...when it was growing within...it doesn't mean.. you didn't feed her right...it is just something that can happen... if the Doe doesn't get enough minerals ect...throughout pregnancy.... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my theory is "with goats anything is possible"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> my theory is "with goats anything is possible"


 That is so true... :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Pam from everything you said I do think you are right it did hang until it touched the ground and popped and then the after birth came next. I just hope this doe does not end up like her mom Faith. Faith is on her 3rd freshening and the first 2 were single does. I really hope this year she gives me more. I really like this doe and her kids but I don't know if I really want a line of does that only produce single doelings every year. i guess time will tell. Faith is due on the 27th so I have my fingers crossed for twins or atleast a buck kid. She is build real stocky and I think would make awesome wethers.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have you tried "flushing" before breeding? this increases your chances of multiples


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam from everything you said I do think you are right it did hang until it touched the ground and popped and then the after birth came next. I just hope this doe does not end up like her mom Faith. Faith is on her 3rd freshening and the first 2 were single does. I really hope this year she gives me more. I really like this doe and her kids but I don't know if I really want a line of does that only produce single doelings every year. i guess time will tell. Faith is due on the 27th so I have my fingers crossed for twins or atleast a buck kid. She is build real stocky and I think would make awesome wethers.


 Yep....sounds like the afterbirth.... :thumb: And I agree with Stacey.. you can flush her before breeding ...she should have more kids.... :wink:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Like Pam said, there is a bubble that looks almost filled with blood. The first time I saw it I was wondering what in the world that was and I actually began to feel it so see if there was an undeveloped fetus in there.  
And I agree , flushing before breeding is great! I had a two does that had a singles last year (one here and one before we bought her) and a third doe that consistently had twins. A couple weeks before we turned the buck out we loaded them up on sweet feed, feeding three times a day so they didn't get it all at one feeding. We ended up with triplets out of all three of those! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Like Pam said, there is a bubble that looks almost filled with blood. The first time I saw it I was wondering what in the world that was and I actually began to feel it so see if there was an undeveloped fetus in there.
> And I agree , flushing before breeding is great! I had a two does that had a singles last year (one here and one before we bought her) and a third doe that consistently had twins. A couple weeks before we turned the buck out we loaded them up on sweet feed, feeding three times a day so they didn't get it all at one feeding. We ended up with triplets out of all three of those! :thumb:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a lady from here call me when she was having troubles kidding, so I helped her out. He doe always had 4 to 5 kids, every year. This year she had a doe , then another doe, then a empyt sac "just like all the rest just no baby" then a buck. I believe that doe absorbed the fetus, that is what I would say happened with your doe. If it is a perfect intact sca and no kid, I bed she absorbed the fetus.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I did try flushing all the girls this year. I guess we will see what happens next year. She was a FF this year so maybe next year she will have more then a single. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

